# Cadiz reservoir



## ken s (Apr 19, 2004)

If you are heading west,before you go up the hill toward the red light in Cadiz there is a type of convienient store/gas station on the right.Turn right at the gas station(I can't remember if it's right before or right after the gas station)That puts you on a dirt road and I believe you bear to the right.Best bet would be to ask once you get that close.Sorry I could'nt be more help.It's been awhile since I've been out there.


----------



## purefishin (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I used to live out that way and never heard of it. I might have to make a drive down there on a nice day just so I can see it and know where it's at.


----------

